

IM-like micro-startup for unlimited encrypted NAT-friendly file transfer in beta - api
http://www.filephile.net/

======
ALee
I'm going to assume this service is faster than a regular IM Send File. If
not, I don't know why I pay to use it beyond my free IM or the free
alternatives like DropSend or Dreamhost Files Forever, among many many others.

~~~
api
IM send file almost never works if both parties are behind firewalls. Skype
works, but it tends to be very slow since it almost always ends up relaying
(sometimes several times) to get around the NAT problem.

This uses some sophisticated NAT traversal magic. It usually is as fast as a
direct TCP connection or nearly so.

------
wmf
Why charge so little? Anything so cheap might as well be free.

~~~
api
Because it costs far, far less than this per user to operate. All I run is a
rendezvous server, which uses very little bandwidth per user.

The economics are actually pretty good for a small thing like this. It ain't
gonna be Google, but it might be sufficient to help me bootstrap. (I am
working on bigger stuff too.)

~~~
wmf
I suspect that people are either willing to pay substantially more than
$2/month for this service, or they're not willing to pay anything. So you
could probably increase your profit by increasing the price or becoming ad-
supported (or both).

